# Valley of the Rocks 200



## Ian H (2 Apr 2016)

33 riders set off this morning. It's cold, but sun is forecast later. 

Now to prepare food for this evening when they finish. 

I don't think anyone has finished the event in less than 10 hours, though there are a few likely-looking fellows riding today.

This is the first of 6 AUK events I'm organising this year.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Apr 2016)

This is one ride I must do sometime, it looks a cracker. I'd need the full time though, no chance of a ten hour ride from me!


----------



## Ian H (2 Apr 2016)

First man back finished in 9.45. No others under 10. 26 finishers; everyone accounted for. We had food and drink at the finish and the last person left about 45 mins ago. Weather was good, lanes were potholed.

Next up: The Combwich Century on April 17.


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2016)

Is that 'Valley of the Rocks' as in Lynton?


----------

